# dead radio 93 maxima



## BEN93MAXIMA (Nov 4, 2005)

93 maxima :bose cd, cassette radio used to work intermittently, now won't turn on. checked fuses - ok. Is it the amp or radio? repair or replace?


----------



## Edward Lapine (Oct 31, 2005)

BEN93MAXIMA said:


> 93 maxima :bose cd, cassette radio used to work intermittently, now won't turn on. checked fuses - ok. Is it the amp or radio? repair or replace?


After lurking around the forums and starting to have the same problem myself, the Bose speakers aren't that great. Once I get my 93' Maxima up and running (titles, license plate, etc.), the first thing I'm gonna do is change the speakers because the speakers buzz and crack a lot. I'll spend about $100 on a decent speaker system... and I'll be happy.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*BOSE stereo in the Maxima*



BEN93MAXIMA said:


> 93 maxima :bose cd, cassette radio used to work intermittently, now won't turn on. checked fuses - ok. Is it the amp or radio? repair or replace?


Most of these cars has BOSE stereos, but not all. The problem with these radios, is that while they sounded great initially, if your receiver develops a problem, you are forced to change not only the receiver, but all the speakers as well. The speakers are amplified speakers and the input imedance on the amps is specific to the head unit: i.e: a bose radio. So if you try to put an after-market radio, it will sound absolutely terrible from the BOSE speakers because of impedance and phase mismatch. So, if radio is the problem, you have to change everything, including the speakers.

Check fuses. If not issue, try to get used BOSE radio on ebay. Swap it out. If it works, it was your radio, but if not, it was a fairly inexpensive test. At this point, you know what to do: change everything.


----------



## BEN93MAXIMA (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks. I have an appointment to install an aftermarket radio this Wednesday. Sounds like that may be a bust. Ben



alexnds said:


> Most of these cars has BOSE stereos, but not all. The problem with these radios, is that while they sounded great initially, if your receiver develops a problem, you are forced to change not only the receiver, but all the speakers as well. The speakers are amplified speakers and the input imedance on the amps is specific to the head unit: i.e: a bose radio. So if you try to put an after-market radio, it will sound absolutely terrible from the BOSE speakers because of impedance and phase mismatch. So, if radio is the problem, you have to change everything, including the speakers.
> 
> Check fuses. If not issue, try to get used BOSE radio on ebay. Swap it out. If it works, it was your radio, but if not, it was a fairly inexpensive test. At this point, you know what to do: change everything.


----------

